# Orlando Magic @ Utah Jazz Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wednesday December 8, 2004
Orlando Magic at Utah Jazz, 9:00 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic (11-6) 
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | T. Battie 

Key Reserves:






















J. Nelson  | H. Turkoglu | D. Stevenson 












Utah Jazz (8-10)
Coached by: Jerry Sloan  

Projected Starting Lineup:




































C. Arroyo | Raja Bell  | M. Harpring  | C. Boozer  | M. Okur 

Key Reserves:






















G. Giricek  | K. Humphries | K. Snyder  



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Small Forwards















Grant Hill vs. Matt Harpring


NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

The Utah Jazz hope to halt their slide against the team that began it when they host the Orlando Magic at the Delta Center on Wednesday. 

The Jazz were 6-1 when they traveled to Orlando on November 17. Utah lost that game, 107-92, beginning a string of nine setbacks in 11 games. 

Over their first seven games, the Jazz reached 100 points in all six victories. During their struggles since, which includes losses in last five, they have reached triple figures just three times. 

Utah is winless since placing All-Star forward Andrei Kirilenko on the injured list November 30 with a sprained ligament in his right knee. 

In their last contest, the Jazz were crushed by the Miami Heat, 100-80, on Monday, marking the first time in four years that Miami won in Utah. Matt Harpring and rookie Kirk Snyder led the team with 12 points apiece - the fewest by a team's leading scorer in any NBA game this season. 

After posting a league-worst 21-61 mark last season, the Magic are off to an 11-6 start, trailing Washington by percentage points for first place in the Southeast Division. 

Orlando is led by Steve Francis, who is averaging 20.8 points and 6.5 assists, and No. 1 overall pick Dwight Howard, who is averaging just over 10 rebounds. 

One of the biggest factors in Orlando's turnaround is the return of Grant Hill's health. After being mired with ankle problems the last three seasons, the former All-Star has returned to average more than 20 points and 35 minutes without missing a game. 

The Magic had their three-game winning streak snapped Monday by Denver, 115-102. Both Howard and Francis scored 23 points. 

Orlando and Utah have split their season series each of the past three seasons. Only once have the Magic swept the season series (1993-94). 




Yahoo's Preview of Tonight's Game 

A promising start is long forgotten for the Utah Jazz, who will try to avoid their longest losing streak in nearly five years when they host the Orlando Magic. 
Since opening the season 6-1, the Jazz have lost nine of 11 and enter this matchup on a five-game skid. 

A loss Wednesday would saddle Utah with its worst slide since dropping six in a row from Jan. 26-Feb. 4, 2000. It would also push the Jazz three games below .500 for the first time since they were 27-30 in late February of last season. 

``I've never been on a team that's lost this many games in a row, never been on a team that seems to not think that we can win,'' Utah guard Raja Bell said. ``I think that we're good enough to beat anybody in this league, but it seems like we get out there on the floor, our body language and the way we go about it, doesn't seem like we think we can win.'' 

Even Carlos Boozer has been off his game lately after a terrific start to his first season with Utah. Boozer is still the team's top scorer and rebounder, but has totaled just 19 points and 12 rebounds with nine fouls in the last two games. 


``We have to find a way to play great or good consistently,'' Boozer said. ``Having highs and lows during the game isn't cutting it at this level.'' 

Lapses on the defensive end will cost the Jazz against an Orlando team which is among the league leaders with 100.7 points per game. Utah has given up an average of 112.4 points during its five-game slide. 

The Magic also are coming off a loss, but sounded a lot more optimistic than Utah following Monday's 115-102 defeat at Denver. 

``Hopefully we can come back against Utah and have a better game,'' said rookie forward Dwight Howard, who had 23 points. ``We've got to step up and do our job even better. We've got some hurt soldiers and all of us got to keep working hard.'' 

Starting center Kelvin Cato left in the third quarter with a hand injury, and he's expected to miss some time. Tony Battie missed the game to serve a one-game suspension for elbowing Memphis' Pau Gasol in a game Saturday, but now is likely to take Cato's starting spot. 

Steve Francis scored 23 points and Grant Hill added 20 on Monday as Orlando had a three-game win streak snapped. It was the opener of a six-game road trip, which also includes visits to Golden State, the Los Angeles Lakers, Phoenix and San Antonio.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic for the season sweep against the Jazz in this one against a struggling Utah team without their best player, Andrei Kirilenko. Losers of 5 straight games, the Jazz desperately need a win here. I think the Jazz will come up with a strong performence tonight, knowing they need a win. The Magic also need a win to avoid their first losing streak of the season after falling to the Nuggets on Monday. Should be a good one. 


After scoring 10+ points in only 2 of his first 9 games, Dwight Howard has been in double figures in 7 out of the last 8, including 23 against Denver Monday in what may have been his best game as a pro. Carlos Boozer's not exactly well known for his defense, and he's not the biggest of power forwards in the league, so this Howard could in for another big night tonight if he plays it right.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight's celebrating his 19th birthday today, I say he celebrates with 20 and 10 and a Magic victory.  

OT: Andre Miller continues to play really well, 32-7-7 against the division-leading Wizards(how weird does that sound) tonight. Washington is on it's way to losing, meaning the Magic can regain the division lead with a win tonight. Miami is down 3 to Milwaukee early in the game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We're gonna need a big night from Howard tonight. If he gets in foul trouble early, we are gonna be in trouble.

I have a hard time believing we will win without Cato. I can't believe I am saying that. I never thought Cato would seem that integral to this team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight 4th All-Time Rebounds before 19 yrs old.

Two guys ahead, Tmac and Lebron. And some other dood.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice start to the game, Dwight with the jumper, and one.

EDIT: Nevermind, they took it away from him. :upset:


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Dwight 4th All-Time Rebounds before 19 yrs old.
> 
> Two guys ahead, Tmac and Lebron. And some other dood.


If he keeps this pace up, he could be 1st all-time by his 20th birthday.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hill leaves the game with an injury...:sigh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

LMAO did Howard just say "get that **** out of here" after that block on Okur? :laugh: Who says he doesn't have a mean streak?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Battie just got pwned.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HOLY ****! BOOZER, WHAT A POSTERIZATION OF BATTIE!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> HOLY ****! BOOZER, WHAT A POSTERIZATION OF BATTIE!


He deserved it with that stupid inbounds pass. We gotta stop doing that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Ugh. Kasun is in the game.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Anybody who thinks Boozer is just a garbage man needs to watch this game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, I hope Dwight grows a couple inches. He could be the best center in the league behind Shaq. He's got some great post moves and great footwork.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Awful finish to the quarter, really sloppy play by everyone on both ends of the court. I still feel pretty good about this one, Boozer was on fire in the first, I don't expect that to continue all night. Eventually Turkoglu or Mobley will knock down a couple treys for us too.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Awful finish to the quarter, really sloppy play by everyone on both ends of the court. I still feel pretty good about this one, Boozer was on fire in the first, I don't expect that to continue all night. Eventually Turkoglu or Mobley will knock down a couple treys for us too.


Booz will probably be the deciding factor. If we let him get 25-30 pts, we probably lose.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

My nit-pick of the day:

Play-by-play announcer David Steele continously refers to the 1st quarter, 2nd quarter, etc. as the 1st period, 2nd period, etc. Yes technically the quarters are periods of time, but periods are reserved for hockey games. Let's go with tradition here:

Basketball has quarters
Hockey has periods
Baseball has innings
Soccer has Halves
etc.

It's almost like watching a baseball game and the announcer kept refering to the innings as frames. It annoys me greatly for some reason.

Anyone else feel the same way? Probably not.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Hill is back in the game... :sour: I was about to start crying. Geez don't scare me like that G-Baby.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> My nit-pick of the day:
> 
> Play-by-play announcer David Steele continously refers to the 1st quarter, 2nd quarter, etc. as the 1st period, 2nd period, etc. Yes technically the quarters are periods of time, but periods are reserved for hockey games. Let's go with tradition here:
> ...


Nope.  

But I do miss Goose.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> My nit-pick of the day:
> 
> Play-by-play announcer David Steele continously refers to the 1st quarter, 2nd quarter, etc. as the 1st period, 2nd period, etc. Yes technically the quarters are periods of time, but periods are reserved for hockey games. Let's go with tradition here:
> ...



I can relate... not on that specific topic, but little things announcers do just irritate me.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> Hill is back in the game... :sour: I was about to start crying. Geez don't scare me like that G-Baby.


Yeah, he looks fine now. They said it was his right shin anyway, so I wasn't all that worried.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Seriously, what _can_ Mario Kasun do?

DeShawn Stevenson is quite possibly one of the worst finishers around the basket I've ever seen. He misses so many easy layins right around the hoop.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

"Super Mario" Kasun, quite possibly the worst nickname I've ever heard. 

Nice little run here by the Magic to cut the lead to 2, almost half time. Balanced scoring so far, nobody has double figures but Hill, Howard and Turkoglu all have 9, Francis has 8 and Mobley has 7.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Seriously, what _can_ Mario Kasun do?


I can't belive I am about to type these words:
I miss Declerq.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope.
> ...


That's a nit-pick for another day. Guokas is about as exciting as a turnip. Listening to him is like watching grass grow.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a nit-pick for another day. Guokas is about as exciting as a turnip. Listening to him is like watching grass grow.


:laugh: 

Gotta agree there.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We know Super Mario can dunk wide open on the fastbreak!

Hill has been great since he came back into the game. He is really the catalyst of our fastbreak.


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a nit-pick for another day. Guokas is about as exciting as a turnip. Listening to him is like watching grass grow.


Yeah, I wish the Goose was still around. I still can't believe what happened. He seemed like such a good guy. When I was little, his son played on my basketball team and the Goose was very supportive.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewDaGreat</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wish the Goose was still around. I still can't believe what happened. He seemed like such a good guy. When I was little, his son played on my basketball team and the Goose was very supportive.


Has he even been officially charged? I hope it didn't really happen, but the evidence I read was pretty damned incriminating. He was great on the telecasts though.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

There is no way in hell that dunk can count. It's physically impossible to catch the ball and dunk it in one tenth of a second. No freakin way.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll give Kasun his due credit though, he made one good play in the first half. That loose ball that he saved out to Francis, who then made a took it to the hole and got a 3-point play was all because of Kasun's hustle.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Thank you, the Synder dunk was officially waved off. 

OT: The Wizards officially lost, 111-105 which brings them back to 10-6 on the year. The Heat are now beating the Bucks 64-56 at the half, Zaza Pachulia has 11 rebounds in the first half.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

57-55 Jazz: First Half Stats-

Grant Hill- 14 Points(5-10 FG) 3 Rebounds, 3 Assists
Steve Francis- 11 Points(4-6 FG) 2 Assists, 1 Rebound
Dwight Howard- 9 Points(4-6 FG) 3 Rebounds, 3 Fouls
Hedo Turkoglu- 9 Points(4-7 FG) 3 Rebounds, 3 Assists
Cuttino Mobley- 7 Points(3-6 FG) 2 Assists, 1 Rebound


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Boozer has got his 25 already. :no:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Carlos Boozer is completely dominating the game. That's insane the kind of shots he's been nailing all night long. Nothing you can do to stop it.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Mobley is one of helluva shooter. Even better than I expected.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Mobley heating up. About time. We need him tonight.

Oh crap, here comes Kasun again.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok, switch that, Kasun is back in the game!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Hill with the reverse!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Hill with the reverse!


:laugh: 

That might have been the least impressive reverse I have ever seen. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Cuttino Mobley, ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!!


Grant Hill throws down the reverse jam!  

Magic up 75-71.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Kasun= Opposite of Kelvin Cato. 

Cato is much better than his numbers show, Kasun is much worse. 4 points and 6 boards tonight for Mario.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

That was a pretty weak call on Francis, especially with all the pushing and shoving Utah does.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

We really need to improve the defensive effort out there. For quite some time we've been relatively poor on defense, but luckily the shooting has improved with the return of Mobley.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Too bad Hedo missed that dunk attempt. That would have been nasty.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Bull**** call on Howard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah Dwight! You go boy!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

In all honesty, Kasun hasn't been half bad this game.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

We really need to pull this one out.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Our rebounding might win us this game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah Dwight! You go boy!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Come on, gotta pull this game out.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Regardless of what happens, Boozer had one hell of a game for the Jazz tonight. He's been virtually unguardable all night long with those fallaways.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This would be a great win without Cato. I wonder why Johnny took Hill out. He didn't look like he was hurting.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Mobley for Thrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah Cat!

Why doesn't Francis drive like that all the time?? :upset:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Huge 3 by Mobley to answer Okur's 3!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Gotta make these free throws.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Big, big, big win. Great all-around game for this team.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Great, great win. You have to win games like this. On the road, against the West, overcoming injuries. Good job all around, hopefully Hill's okay.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight almost went triple dipping.

17 pts, 11 rebs, and 7 turnovers.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Huge win. Anytime you can go on the road out West against a quality team and pull out a W, it's huge. Good efforts from Mobley, Francis, Hill, Howard and Turkoglu tonight. All of them at one point or another came up big. Hats off to Carlos Boozer, hell of a performence in this one.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Hats off to Carlos Boozer, hell of a performence in this one.


Especially for a garbage man. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Subway Sub of the Game: Mario Kasun

:laugh: 

OK, fine. He's not _thaaat_ bad.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando reclaims the best percentage in the East, according to Sunshine.

Pretty funny how everyone before the Shaq trade thought the SE was going to be so bad, now it is Miami, Orlando, and Washington flip-flopping the East lead back and forth.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm still laughing at the people who thought the Heat would win 60+ games. I thought it was insane when they said that over the offseason (cough Dan LeBetard) and I definitely think it now. Dwyane Wade's been phenomenal and they're still not even winning their own division. Orlando and Washington are right up there with the Heat so far. I predicted the Heat would win 48 games or something like that, and that seems a lot more reasonable than 60. Quite frankly, the Heat just don't have the depth to pull something like that off.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Boxscore | Recap


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic vault back into the Eastern Conference lead with the win, Washington's loss and Cleveland getting blown out by Chicago(what the hell?).


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Weird night. I expected the Magic to win, but I didn't expect the Wizards and Cavs to lose. 

Oh well. Magic back on top in the east.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Amazing stat of the night: Only three Eastern Conference team have an above .500 record on the road this season, all three play in the Southeast division and the Magic are one them.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Postgame Quotes, December 8


----------

